# Pilken total falsch ?



## Nordangler (25. Juli 2004)

Hallo Boardies !! :m 

Habe einmal eine Frage an euch.
Da ich ja mich dem Meeresangeln verschrieben habe, insbesonders der leichten Angelei, (Spinnrute 40 gr. ) ist mir in den letzten Jahren oft aufgefallen, das viele Meeresangler in meinen Augen total falsch fischen. #q 

Wie oft konnte ich beobachten, das die meisten Dorschangler ihre Angeln beim pilken gerade zu hochrissen. So konnte man fast der Meinung sein, das die Grundleoparden keine Zähne mehr haben konnten. Die mußten an den Pilkern als gesammelte Werke hängen. #a 
Oder sie nutzen Pilker bis zu 180 gr. und das bei 3-4 Windstärken.
Bild berichtet>> Dorsch beim fressen vom überdimensionalen Pilker erschlagen. :z 

Selber nutze ich meistens Pilker um die 40 gr. Im Höchstfalle 60 gr. Pilker.
Beifänger meistens keinen oder nur einen. Sehr selten mit 2 Beifängern.
Angler und Bekannte die mit mir schon los waren auf Dorsch haben inzwischen ihre Pilkrute gegen eine Spinnrute wie ich sie habe getauscht.

Weiterhin reisse ich nicht die Spitze mit einem Ruck nach oben, sondern lasse den Pilkern mit kleinen Hüpfern über den Grund taumeln oder ziehe sie leicht hinterher. :a 

Nun eigentlich meine eigentliche Frage. Sehe ich es zu verbissen oder kann man doch sagen, das viele Angler ihr Pilkgeschirr total falsch benutzen und einsetzen ?

Auf eure Antworten warte ich mit Spannung.

Sven


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

Mir ist eigentlich eher aufgefallen das Hauptsächlich die ältere Generation so ab Bj.1955 (anwesende Boardis die sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen natürlich ausgenommen  ) sich nicht umstellen möchte oder will denn vor kurzem habe ich einen im Fehmarn-Sund gesehen der mir dem gutem altem Besenstiel die Wasserlinie  berührt hat um dann mit einem affenartigem Ruck die Rute in den Himmel zu reissen....ohne Erfolg
Ich denke man sollte alles ausprobieren von leichtem "tänzeln" bis zum reissen mit oder ohne Beifänger usw. aber die Zeit der Besenstiele mit Brandungsrollen sollte doch eher vorbei sein.


----------



## Jürgen Chosz (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

Das Hochreißpilken hatt ja auch seine Vorteile,es bleiben mehr Dorsche für uns Leichtangler über :z  :m  :z  :m In der Abdrift beweg ich den Pilker gar nicht ,die Bisse ervolgen zu 90% auf den sich in der Strömung leicht bewegenden Beifänger #a  #a


----------



## Reppi (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

Kann Dir eigentlich nur beipflichten, Sven !
ABER, wenn Du mit 40 gr. auf einem Kutter fischt, darf es nicht zu voll sein...
Mein "Einstiegsgewicht" liegt bei 60gr. und dann wie meim "Diggeln" immer schön Bodenkontakt halten !
Gruss Uwe


----------



## gerwinator (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

das es nich zu voll sein darf stimmt wirklich.
letzte tour waren zwei neben uns die mit 40 gr geangelt, der est auf dem kutter hat schwerer geangelt. naja, und wir waren ständich am durchtauschen mit den plätzen, weil deren pilker immer so abgetrieben sind, auf die dauer nervt das 
naja, aber diese angler warn nett und dann hat man drüber hinweggesehn 

gruss gerwinator


----------



## dorschfinder (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

Moin 

War gestern zum pilken draußen. Habe mit mit 150g gefischt in 20m Tiefe beieiner guten 6


----------



## Blauortsand (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

Jau Sven zu dem leicht über den Grund tänzeln lassen kann ich Dir nur zustimmen! Auch das leichte Geschirr kommt bei mir bevorzugt zum Einsatz da muß schon mächtig Strom, Sturm .... sein damit ich mit den Pilkgewichten mal über 60gr. gehe aber es gibt schon mal Situationen da sah ich mich genötigt auch mal 125gr dranzuhängen auf demKutter ist zwar äußerst selten aber ist doch gut 1-2 Modelle in der Gewichtsklasse dabeizuhaben! 
Der wichtigste Knackpunkt ist für mich beim Dorschangeln, dass ich immer den Köderkonzakt halte und nicht den Pilker unkontrolliert durchsacken lasse wie es oft bei den Hauruckanglern zu beobachten ist die verpassen in dieser Phase nämlich sehr viele Anfasser und können diese dann auch nicht verwerten!!!
Ab und zu gibt es aber auch Tage an denen die Doprsche auf eine aggresivere Führung der Montage mehr stehen und vorsichtige leichte Hüpfer nicht zum Erfolg führen! Aber auch an solchen Tagen gilt, dass die Schnur auch beim absacken immer unter Spannung gehalten werden sollte!!!


----------



## C.K. (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

Ich sehe das genauso wie mein "Vorschreiber". Es giebt meiner Meinung nach kein Richtig und Falsch. Es kommt immer auf die jeweilige Situation auf dem Boot an. Falsch macht es eigentlich nur der, der seine Fangmethode nicht umstellt, wenn er merkt andere fangen besser, mit einer anderen Methode, ganz gleich welcher.


----------



## schottfisch (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

meinem "vorschreiber" c.k. kann ich nur beipflichten. es ist alles gesagt dazu.
ich bin zwar auch mit 63 ein "älteres semester", aber schaue immer, wie es die erfolgreichen machen. das hochreißen ist echt mist, denke ich.
sehr zu denken hat mir auch die methode von japanrot(meeresangler) gegeben, der fast nur mit pilker ohne haken und 2 japanroten beifängern sehr erfolgreich angelt, sowohl in der an- als auch in der abdrift.
er ist fast immer sieger beim kutterangeln .
schottfisch


----------



## schottfisch (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

hallo,
damit keine missverständnisse auftreten."japanrot" ist Micha aus dem forum www.naf.de und www.angeln.de
das ist der meister.
und "japanRot" ist Maik von den boardis hier und ganz begeistert von "japanrots" methode.
auch er ist bei www.angeln.de unter Lunatic zu finden.
ich denke doch, das sind keine geheimnisse. ich bin ja auch bei allen 3 foren.
man muss sehen, wie und wo man am meisten lernen kann.
oder findet ihr das schlimm, wenn man überall mal herumwildert???
schottfisch


----------



## Nordangler (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

Schlimm ist es bestimmt nicht.
Wie soll man sonst zu etwas neuem kommen ?

Kann man den "schlechtes angeln" vermeiden ??

Sven


----------



## MiCo (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*



			
				schottfisch schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke doch, das sind keine geheimnisse. ich bin ja auch bei allen 3 foren.man muss sehen, wie und wo man am meisten lernen kann.oder findet ihr das schlimm, wenn man überall mal herumwildert???
> schottfisch



Hallo schottfisch,
warum sollte das schlimm sein. Bei dem Treffen am 15.07. auf der Forelle waren Mitglieder aus 5 verschiedenen Foren dabei, wobei die meisten auch mehrfach in verschiedenen Foren gemeldet sind. Vorteil war, dadurch das wir genügend Leute im Vorfeld anmelden konnten, wurde das komplette Heck für uns reserviert. Bei meinen letzten 4 Touren auf der Forelle hab ich mich immer irgendwelchen Aufrufen in einem Forum angeschlossen und wurde nie enttäuscht. Ich habe so viele nette Angler kennengelernt, die ich sonst ohne irgendwelcher Angelforen wahrscheinlich heute noch nicht kennen würde. Schön ist auch, daß es bei diesen Treffen noch nie zum Streit kam, die Leute verstanden sich meist aufgrund gleicher Interessen und man konnte sich gut austauschen.


----------



## Tim (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

Hi Nordangler,
angelst du mit der leichten Rute vom Kutter oder vom Kleinboot? Mit der leichten Rute muss jeder Fisch gegafft werden (vermute ich mal), was auf manchen Kuttern sicherlich "unüblich" ist, und ich weiss nicht was eine 40g-Rute für eine Figur abgibt bei einem besseren Dorsch (>5kg) und ordentlich Drift...
Ansonsten: leichter bringt mehr Fun, das sehe ich genauso.


----------



## schroe (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

Hi,
neben mir stand Anfang des Jahres, auf der Hai IV ein netter Herr. Der pflegte seine Pilker in einem Ruck in die Höhe zu reißen und fing mit großem Abstand den meisten Fisch an Board. Die Pilker waren zwischen 50 und 75 gr schwer, bei 4 BFT.
Der Trick war der, den Pilker in kurzer Zeit weit vom Grund zu entfernen und ihn dann an leicht gestraffter Leine bis zum Grund abtaumeln zu lassen. Im Abtaumeln erfolgten die Bisse, teilweise mehrere Bisse in einem Bewegungsablauf. Danach den Pilker kurz am Grund liegen lassen. In der Ruhephase erfolgten nicht selten weitere Bisse.
Erstens: Je höher der Pilker vom Grund entfernt wird, desto länger das attraktive, passive Taumelspiel zurück zum Grund. 
Zweitens: Je höher der Pilker aufsteigt, desto höher die Chance auch einen sich nicht unmittelbar am Grund befindlichen Fisch zu überlisten.
Drittens: Durch das kurze, schnelle hochziehen der Rute, verringert man die Zeit, in der sich der Köder in einer für die Fische weitestgehend uninteressanten Position verhält (wenige oder gar keine Bisse erfolgten in der Aufstiegsphase).
Er hatte somit pro Wurf ein viel länger andauerndes, fängiges Köderspiel als der langsam Zupfende.

Schien mir schlüssig.

Der Herr, Bernd hieß er, gab mir allerdings auch mit auf den Weg, dass die Dorsche manchmal wirklich ausschließlich dicht am Grund stehen und dort den kurz gezupften Köder bevorzugen. Er passe seine Präsentation dann entsprechend an.

Ich befolgte die nächsten Ausfahrten seinen Rat und siehe da, ....es klappt.
Von total falscher Pilkerei, kann nach meiner Ansicht nicht die Rede sein. Mehrere Wege führen auch hier nach Rom, der Wegsamste siegt, nicht der Kürzeste.


----------



## FroDo (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*



> Es kommt immer auf die jeweilige Situation auf dem Boot an. Falsch macht es eigentlich nur der, der seine Fangmethode nicht umstellt, wenn er merkt andere fangen besser, mit einer anderen Methode, ganz gleich welcher.



Genauso ist das #6 , auch ich habe schon tage erlebt an denen das bloße zupfen überhaupt nichts brachte, die dorsche auf mehr bewegung aber sehr gut reagierten. Das ist letztlich das gleiche wie beim spinnangeln im süßwasser. Man muss den köder nur immer kontrolliert bewegen.

Was mir allerdings schon oft aufgefallen ist. Die leute mit den besenstielen, 150g pilkern und unkontrollierten bewegungen fangen zwar viel weniger, dafür aber fast immer die größeren fische #d  - warum auch immer....


----------



## Nordangler (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

Nun ja ich angel fast nur mit der Spinnrute.
Ist eine Sportex Slime Line Spin 2
3 Meter mit 40 gr. Wurfgewicht.
Haupsächlich habe ich eine 0,28 mono drauf oder eine 0,06 geflochtene Schnur.
Meistens angele ich vom kleinem Boot aus. Ab und zu auch vom Kutter.
Bis jetzt konnte ich fast immer mit der Spinnrute angeln.
Auch größere Dorsche bis 10 pfd. sehe ich nicht als Problem an, sondern als eine Menge Fun an der Rute.
Teste das ruhig einmal aus. Oder wir gehen mal eine Runde zusammen los.

Gilt für Spinangler und Tim. Natürlich auch für jeden anderen, der einmal so angeln will.

Sven


----------



## Pilkkönig (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

ich angel mit einer Karpfenrute 3.30 bis 2 lbs. Wo ich fahre sind viele mit 200g Pilkern in 18 m aber sie fangen zwar weniger aber sie fangen erstaunlicherweise aber ich meine die fangen nur weil die Dorsche sich verteidigen wollen und den pilker beissen und schon hängen sie am Haken.


----------



## oh-nemo (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

War mal in Norwegen mit einem Berufsfischer Draussen.
Guten Tach, der hatte einen 2000 g Pilker an Seiner Auslegerrute.
Der Zog einen Riesen nach dem anderen raus und ich dachte meine 500 g sind schon Pervers.
Der Drilling hatte einen Durchmesser wie ne Weinflasche.
Das Gewicht mußte wegen der Drift sein,bei 120 Meter kommst Du sonst mit 125 G nicht runter.


----------



## Nordangler (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

Das man im Verhältnis mit den Gewichten arbeiten muß ist vollklmmen klar, aber muß ich mit 150 gr. Pilker angeln bei 14 Meter Tiefe und einer leichten Drift von sagen wir mal 1,2 ?


----------



## Tim (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

@Nordangler: danke für das Angebot. Aber leider darf ich bis Mitte September in meine Schreibtischkannte beissen, da wird´s eng mit angeln...


----------



## Nordangler (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

Tim ich bin immer vor Ort. Kann ja auch im Herbst oder Winter sein.

Sven


----------



## CyTrobIc (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

Ich Pilke auch nur einfach hoch runter und mit nur silbernen pilkern.


----------



## Tim (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*



> ... bin immer vor Ort


ne, ne, was für ein Leben...


----------



## Nordangler (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

Trobic wer weiß vieleicht etwas flexibler. Bringt ja auch evtl. mehr Fisch.

Tim>>> wer hat, der hat.

Sven


----------



## chris13 (28. November 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

ich fang fast immer mit 80g an und entscheide mich dann ob es leichter sein sollte oder noch schwerer aber ich lande meist bei 60-75g ich zupfe den pilker nur,hauruckangeln gibts bei mir und meinem dad nich mehr.wenn ich jigge nehme ich einen 100-120g tormentor pilker(sehr gut zum jiggen).


----------



## gerätenarr (28. November 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

Hi!#h 

ihr könnt auch eure Forellenruten  mit auf Dorsch nehmen, es klappt garaniert.
Aber bis ihr 1-2 Fische von dem Schwarm nach oben geschafft habt, haben andere mit der richtigen Ausrüstung die Kiste schon voll (wenn ihr nicht mit euren langen Drills "hin und her" dabei gestört habt).


----------



## Nordangler (28. November 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

So kannste mich nicht überzeugen gerätenarr.
Wir habel dieses Jahr in 4 Stunden zu 3. 120 Dorsche landen können. Ob man das auch immer mit schwerem Geschirr hat weiß ich nicht. Auch mit dem Bellyboat konnte ich in den Abendstunden diese Anzahl schon landen. Und alles mit der Spinnrute. War jedenfalls immer ein absolutes geiles Feeling. Pilke einmal 3 Dorsche um die 60 cm mit einer Spinnrute
Auf den Kuttern lag es dann meistens bei durchschnittlich 15 Dorschen mit schweren Pilkern und Stöckern.

Sven


----------



## gerätenarr (28. November 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> So kannste mich nicht überzeugen gerätenarr.
> Wir habel dieses Jahr in 4 Stunden zu 3. 120 Dorsche landen können. Ob man das auch immer mit schwerem Geschirr hat weiß ich nicht. Auch mit dem Bellyboat konnte ich in den Abendstunden diese Anzahl schon landen. Und alles mit der Spinnrute. War jedenfalls immer ein absolutes geiles Feeling. Pilke einmal 3 Dorsche um die 60 cm mit einer Spinnrute
> Auf den Kuttern lag es dann meistens bei durchschnittlich 15 Dorschen mit schweren Pilkern und Stöckern.
> 
> Sven


Hi, @Nordangler!!#h 

Ich glaube du muss eine Etage tiefer mit deiner 40g spine . |uhoh: 

Wir sind hier beim Bootsangeln und Kutterangeln(Hochseeangeln), und nicht beim Meerforellen und Bellyboatangeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

Fakt ist: Es ist ein Unterschied ob man vom Kutter oder vom (Belly)Boat aus angelt.

Vom Klein/Bellyboat aus ist natürlich viel flexibler und kann auch in flacheren Gewässern angeln, was auch eine andere Köderführung benötigt.

Vom Kutter angle ich bevorzugt mit Pilkern solo zwischen 30 und 60 Gramm, in der Abdrift auch mal mehr.

Und ich bin ein "Hochreisser" nach der von Schroe beschriebenen Methode.
Ein Pilker entfaltet in meinen Augen die grösste Fängigkeit beim absinken. Je höher ich ihn vom Grund wegbringe, desto länger kann er abtaumeln. Das Wichtige dabei ist die kontrollierte Führung, die aber dem Pilker noch genügend Spiel lässt. Also so, dass die Schnur gerade nicht gestrafft ist, dann den Finger an die Schnur und mit der Rutenspitze dem absinkenden Pilker folgen. Strafft man die Schnur verliert der Pilker seine volle Bewegung, er gleitet mehr als dass er spielt.
Dasselbe gilt für Beifänger, die wirken wie ein Bremsfallschirm, deswegen werden auch viele Dorsche auf Beifänger gefangen, weil der Pilker mit dem Beifänger hinten dran nicht richtig spielt.
Wer nur die Rute hochreisst ohne kontrolliert zu angeln, wird damit natüprlich die Bissen icht mitkriegen und damit weniger Fisch fangen.

Abgesehen davon muss man sich jeden Tag neu einstellen. Wenn die Dorsche am Grund Würmer und Muscheln und Krebse fressen, bringt ein aktiv hochgerissen geführter natürlich nix oder nicht so viel, da kann zum Beispiel aber das langsame "Blinkern" mit einem schwereren Pilker (80 - 100 Gramm) oder Einsatz von Jigs den Erfolg bringen. 

Manchmal bringt es auch wie schon beschrieben mit kleinsten Hüpfern zu arbeiten, manchmal bringt ein seitlicher Zug mehr, das muss man beobachten unds isch drauf einstellen. Aber ich wage zu behaupten dass ich zu über 60% mit oben beschriebenem "Hochrreissen" angle und zwar erfolgreich.


----------



## Nordangler (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

Jaja so unterschiedlich können die verschiedenen Angelmethoden sein.
Klar muß man unterscheiden, ob Belly, Kleinboot oder Kutter. Aber ich behaupte auch weiterhin, wer fein angelt, fängt mehr.

Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*



> Aber ich behaupte auch weiterhin, wer fein angelt, fängt mehr.


Gebe ich Dir recht, nur ist fein eben relativ.
Vom (Belly)Boat aus kannm an auch sicher mit einer 20 - Gramm Rute arbeiten und fangen, vom Kutter aus ist meine 4er Sportex sicher auch schon eher zum feinen Gerät zu zählen - drunter gehen möchte ich da auch nicht. Nicht weil man damit keinen Fisch rausbringen würde (das haben divverse grössere Waller schon bewiesen das das geht), sondern weil ich auch nicht unbedingt Ärger mit den Relingsnachbarn brauche.

Geh ich mit dem Kleinboot oder auch BellyBoat raus, will ich Fische am löeichten Gerät fangen, bin ich auf dem Kutter will ich mir nen schönen Tag mit Freunden machen und dabei noch ein paar Doorsche fangen. 

Dementsprechend passe ich mein Gerät an.


----------



## Nordangler (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pilken total falsch ?*

Also Thomas allmählich fange ich an dich zu lieben. ;.)

Sven


----------

